# Anyone else planning a murder mystery or zombie theme for Halloween 2011?



## plglaserna04 (Jun 1, 2011)

We don't celebrate Halloween where I come from but my sister's planning to have a murder mystery theme this year. She asked my help regarding the sites which she could find helpful ideas for games. I gave her this link: http://www.fun-party-games.net/Murder-Mystery-Party-Games.html


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

We are going Zombie this year. Last year was my first Halloween party and we just did a general horror theme. This year its all zombie all the way. I am still having issues with what type of Zombie theme I want to go for but I am working it out as we speak.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I did not know that the muder mystery parties had one for a zombie theme.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I found this neat scene setter for those of you doing zombies. Looks like windows and zombies trying to break into the house through the windows. 

http://www.buycostumes.com/Zombie-Attack-Insta-View/67529/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## LadyIce (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm hosting my third murder mystery party this year. The first year took place on the set of a horror movie, last year was literary characters. This year it takes place at a medieval wedding celebration.


----------



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to know how you guys might decorate a zombie themed party. Obviously We are going with Zombies this year. I told everyone that no matter what you would like to wear for a costume just turn it into a zombie. It should be fun. I'm having a bit of a hard time coming up with decor though. I was thinking of going more with the bio-hazard idea. I work at a hospital so I can get biohazard stickers and such. I have a barrel I thought about setting up a bowl with punch in it and dry ice then slapping a bio hazard sticker on it. Should be cool. Any more ideas?!


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

We did a zombie murder mystery last year. 

We used this as our base and then did some change-ups - but the basic idea of a town of zombies having a party to boost morale and the murder plot itself, we kept. Just so you have a background of what our whole theme included 

http://www.mymysteryparty.com/zomumypagach.html

We did a video invite - the voiceover was done by my husband (who rocks, even if I'm biased in saying so lol):






For the front of the house, we built a cornfield in the front yard - the idea being that the it was a small town in the middle of Somewhere-Farmland, USA. We put together a small graveyard next to the cornfield. At the entrance to the house, we put up a barricade/quarantine look with "Do Not Cross" tape and boards. We also bought this sign:

http://store.humperbumper.com/merch..._Code=001&Product_Code=zwn7&Category_Code=zwn

We put out a Bucky and a zombie fogger and a few other appropriate decorations. My favorite was a picket sign that was in our yard for one of our local candidates - my husband spray painted "The End is Nigh" across it and added it to our front yard decorations.

Since we had as our story that it was a Halloween party, the inside decorations were easy - we did it up like a Halloween party and added body parts and bones. There are zombies around after all! We did have that the "location" was Town Hall, so we also had red, white, and blue bunting around and in one corner we had a bunting trimmed table with a gavel and council member name plaques - behind was a whiteboard that had listed the "to do"... it read something like 1) Get Guns, 2) Get Food, 3) Hide. On our back porch, we trimmed with lights and put out some other oddity decorations (potion bottles, cauldron, skeleton in a bird cage, etc.)

And there was an appropriately named menu - naming the food is one of the best parts, right?


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw some parts from pleasantville in there. LOL Great Video. Sounds like it was a great party


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

LostinTheDarkProductions said:


> Saw some parts from pleasantville in there. LOL Great Video. Sounds like it was a great party


Nice catch! lol And thank you. We grabbed clips from several different places, including Fido and Pleasantville. The scene of the family eating was the only original footage. Our kiddo really hammed up his part


----------

